# cracaço



## airosa

Bom dia para todos!

Alguém pode dizer-me o que significa esta palavra?

O contexto:
_Enquanto isso, Garrincha, Cruyff, Beckenbauer, Puskas, Zidane, Ronaldo, Platini, Di Stefano e muitos outros *cracaços* parecem lutar, injustamente, na melhor das hipóteses, pelo título de terceiro melhor jogador da história._

Obrigada de antemão.


----------



## vf2000

A terminação "aço" em portugués e "azo" em espanhol indicam aumentativos:
Puerta/puertazo
gol/golaço/golazo
craque/cracaço

"Craque" já significa "bom jogador". "Cracaço" acho que é reduntante...
Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------



## airosa

Obrigada, vf200.
Não conhecia nem _craque_. 
A Copa vai enriquecendo o meu vocabulário.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Craque" vem do inglês "crack" significando "bom jogador", para distingui-lo do jogador comum ou normal. "Cracaço" é um dos superlativos criados pela paixão brasileira pelo futebol. Fulano é craque, mas Beltrano, que é melhor, é cracaço.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Craque" vem do inglês "crack" significando "bom jogador", para distingui-lo do jogador comum ou normal. "Cracaço" é um dos superlativos criados pela paixão brasileira pelo futebol. Fulano é craque, mas Beltrano, que é melhor, é cracaço.


 
E note-se que nosso "futebolismo" é tão generalizado, que expressões originárias do contexto esportivo podem expandir-se para outros. "Craque" é uma delas; não é nenhum absurdo dizer que fulano é "craque no violão (nas artes plásticas, em matemática etc.)".


----------



## Mangato

En español también se ha puesto de moda decir *crack* como sutitutivo de *as,* número 1 en cualquier deporte o especialidad. El DRAE lo recoge
_*crack*_*.*
(Voz inglesa).

*1. *m. Droga derivada de la cocaína.
*2. *m. Deportista de extraordinaria calidad


----------



## airosa

Mangato said:


> _*crack*_*.*
> (Voz inglesa).
> *1. *m. Droga derivada de la cocaína.


En realidad lo primero que pensé fue que ellos todos eran ...  

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## okporip

airosa said:


> En realidad lo primero que pensé fue que ellos todos eran ...


... una porquería como jugadores (?!) o adictos a la droga?


----------



## airosa

Lo último. ¿Acaso no hubo futbolistas ("dioses" inclusive) adictos a la droga? No quise creer en que eran tantos, por eso pregunté.


----------



## okporip

airosa said:


> Lo último. ¿Acaso no hubo futbolistas ("dioses" inclusive) adictos a la droga? No quise creer en que eran tantos, por eso pregunté.



Seguro que los hubo (y los hay). Pregunté para confirmarlo, ya que no me parecía posible que hubieras supuesto la otra identificación (droga = cosa mala).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

airosa said:


> Lo último. ¿Acaso no hubo futbolistas ("dioses" inclusive) adictos a la droga? No quise creer en que eran tantos, por eso pregunté.


Lembro particularmente de um argentino. A droga o deixou tão doidão que hoje ele pensa que é Deus e treinador de futebol ...


----------



## Vanda

WhoSoyEu said:


> Lembro particularmente de um argentino. A droga o deixou tão doidão que hoje ele pensa que é Deus e treinador de futebol ...



ahem! Você está comprando briga.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> ahem! Você está comprando briga.


Vanda, longe de mim tal intenção. É somente uma constatação.


----------



## airosa

WhoSoyEu said:


> Lembro particularmente de um argentino. A droga o deixou tão doidão que hoje ele pensa que é Deus e treinador de futebol ...


Sea como fuera, su equipo todavía no perdió ni un partido - juegan bien, mejor que muchos que tienen treinadores de renombre. También es una constatación.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

airosa said:


> Sea como fuera, su equipo todavía no perdió ni un partido - juegan bien, mejor que muchos que tienen treinadores de renombre. También es una constatación.


Bueno, nosotros tampoco hemos perdido ningún partido hasta el momento. Y no tenemos un entrenador de renombre, tenemos un entrenador mal educado...


----------



## airosa

airosa said:


> treinadores





WhoSoyEu said:


> Bueno, nosotros tampoco hemos perdido ningún partido hasta el momento. Y no tenemos un entrenador de renombre, tenemos un entrenador mal educado...


Você fala do Brasil? Torço por todos os times latinoamericanos (inclusive o brasileiro) mais por Espanha e Portugal. Todos são muito bons.

Peço que me corrijam...


----------



## okporip

airosa said:


> Torço por todos os times latinoamericanos (inclusive o brasileiro) mais por Espanha e Portugal.
> 
> Peço que me corrijam...



Do jeito que está, a frase gera alguma ambiguidade: torcer tanto pelos times latinoamericanos como pelos ibéricos; torcer _mais_ pelos times ibéricos do que pelos latinoamericanos. Nada grave, mas dá para construir a mesma frase livrando-se da ambiguidade:

Torço por todos os times latinoamericanos (inclusive o brasileiro) mais por Espanha e Portugal.

Torço por todos os times latinoamericanos (inclusive o brasileiro) mais  *e também* por Espanha e Portugal.


----------



## airosa

okporip said:


> Torço por todos os times latinoamericanos (inclusive o brasileiro) mais  *e também* por Espanha e Portugal.


Obrigada, okporip. Quis dizer isso mesmo. Hoje torço pelo Paraguai.   Amanha será mais complicado, mas espero que todos cheguem às oitavas - vou torçer por isso.


----------



## okporip

Obrigado pela tor*ci*da! E cuidado com o 'ç': antes de 'e' e 'i', nunca se usa.
Tor*ça* pelo Brasil amanhã; eu tor*ço* para que a Rússia volte a ter os grandes times que já teve, e tenho vários amigos que também tor*ce*m.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Arrivederci Italia (sorry, Vanda)!


----------



## airosa

okporip said:


> Obrigado pela tor*ci*da! E cuidado com o 'ç': antes de 'e' e 'i', nunca se usa.
> Tor*ça* pelo Brasil amanhã; eu tor*ço* para que a Rússia volte a ter os grandes times que já teve, e tenho vários amigos que também tor*ce*m.


Obrigada, okporip. Ultimamente cometo erros em cada mensagem. :-(


----------

